# 5Catz....



## 5Catz (Mar 23, 2004)

Greetings!
Myself, Genie (Minister/Writer/Litter-Scooper), and my Hubby Adrian (Technologist/"Crunchies"-Server), are happy to have found this forum. Now that we have introduced ourselves, we get to the really important PURR-sons:

Our 5 cats:


Moo-Goo - (male. Black long hair. 27 pounds)

Pud (Puddy) - (male. Black/chocolate long hair. 22 pounds)

Squeaky-Girl - (female. Brindled Tortie. 10 pounds)

Spaz - (Traditional "Seal Point" Siamese male. Five yrs old and is darkening up now. Sparkling blue eyes. Sweet and as carmel pudding. 17 pounds)

Snoot - (Sky-blue eyes, color-mix coat: Grey/Brown/white. Male on the small side. 7 pounds. RULES all the other cats (no joke)). 

We have a fully FUR-nished house! 
82 pounds of feline. 

FYI. Five cats equals: 

Cat toys everywhere:
- ten "mousies".
- two catnip stuffed toy racoon parts.
- two scratching posts (three tier and a cave-type).

Ninety claws to clip.
A litter box the size of a small car.
Enough fur brushed out weekly to make another cat.
2 toilet paper rolls shredded each week.
All comfortable fur-niture pieces occupied by a cat 89% of the time.
No fragile vase is safe!
Five different soundtracts of whining!
Finding "ruffage" in our dinner.
No throw rug remains straight and flat for longer than two hours.
Midnight "Hockey Night in Canada" play-offs in the downstairs hallway every Monday, Wednesday and Friday! (Official tinfoil puck).
Strategically placed Hairball Landmines where and when you least expect them. Best form of detection: bare foot at 2 AM.
Regular "election calls" between rival cats. (The fur flies!) Thus far, we have a one-party system. Dictator Snoot - "The White Terror" - remains in power.
Five halters/leashes. Five cats. Five different desired directions.

As you can see, our house is stocked with purr-sonality!

Take care. :wink: 
G & A

-


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Sounds a lot like my house :shock: I have 6 cats though, and man, their 'elections' can wake the dead! I've given up on straight rubs and not having my lap occupied 90% of the day. I've given up on having a nights sleep without 1 cat on my pillow, and another on my foot and Fiance not sharing his side of the bed(lol). We keep the bathroom doors SHUT to save toilet paper, and no toy here has lasted very long before the ferrets hide it, or the dog destroys it.

Ahh life with the furrkids.. Welcome!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi! Very funny account of the goings-on there, sounds like quite the household.


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

welcome, hope to see some pics soon


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I would love to see pictures, they sound so chunky (at least some of the them). I bet you always have something interesting going on! :lol:


----------



## 5Catz (Mar 23, 2004)

*[b]Thanks for all the welcomes and good words everyone.[/b]*

I posted about 25 pictures of all the cats purr-sonalities and antics.
I'm delighted to finally find a site where I can show them off and not only see other folk's cats but read about them too. So many sites are dull; pictures posted but nothing else.
And the funny photos album is a welcome addition.
The cat, Bean, on the couch and the cat on top of the door! <- my fave's. Hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Yours sounds like a typical cat household. Just be grateful they allow you to stay there! Enjoy!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi 5Catz and welcome here!  I like the way you described your cats!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Just saw the pictures. Very nice! Oh, btw the one "Don't you hate those almost sneezes!?" is kind of scary! 

Hey, how do you trim 90 claws? That must take forever!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!!

Hehehe... great names!!!! :lol: @@@


----------

